# Should Mark Richt be fired?



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well what do you think?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2014)

Fire mark richt! 

Promote bobo!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Nov 29, 2014)

Again??


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Fire mark richt!
> 
> Promote bobo!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 29, 2014)

Muschamps available..............just sayin.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

bullgator said:


> Muschamps available..............just sayin.



and hes doin a number on your semenoles right now.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Sure


----------



## bullgator (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> and hes doin a number on your seminoles right now.



If he could only recruit!


----------



## clayservant (Nov 29, 2014)

YES....I am tired of this over and over every year. you have the game won and you kick it to the 30 yard line ? what is he smoking.


----------



## HuntDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

2 Conference Titles in 14 years. The last being 9 years ago.  Name me another top 25 program that would keep a coach for 14 years with 2 titles and it has been almost 10 years since the last one.

What I think does not matter. What does matter is we are the only University that would keep a coach with this record.

Please name me the University and fan base as dumb as ours.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

Your the most common sense dawg fan on this board huntdawg.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 29, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> 2 Conference Titles in 14 years. The last being 9 years ago.  Name me another top 25 program that would keep a coach for 14 years with 2 titles and it has been almost 10 years since the last one.
> 
> What I think does not matter. What does matter is we are the only University that would keep a coach with this record.
> 
> Please name me the University and fan base as dumb as ours.


I agree with your above comments except for the dumb fan base. Many many fans are now screaming for a change. It's the UGA admins that are the problem. As long as we keep a clean program, win 9-10 a year, & keep the money rolling in they're happy. It is what it is. Now if  he starts losing to GT to many times, he'll get himself in serious trouble


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes!  Enough said.


----------



## PaDawg (Nov 29, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> 2 Conference Titles in 14 years. The last being 9 years ago.  Name me another top 25 program that would keep a coach for 14 years with 2 titles and it has been almost 10 years since the last one.



Let's also not forget losing 3 out of the last 4 bowl games.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

PaDawg said:


> Let's also not forget losing 3 out of the last four bowls games.



Ewww


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> and hes doin a number on your seminoles right now.



Nope . . 




HuntDawg said:


> 2 Conference Titles in 14 years. The last being 9 years ago.  Name me another top 25 program that would keep a coach for 14 years with 2 titles and it has been almost 10 years since the last one.
> 
> What I think does not matter. What does matter is we are the only University that would keep a coach with this record.
> 
> Please name me the University and fan base as dumb as ours.





You win, yall da dumbis fellas I know . . and OH, can I add delusional ???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Wait till next year


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

Who does he coach for ? I'm confused a Ga. tech fan started the poll.
I don't pay much attention to the sports.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I lost a bet K.


 Richt coaches for Georgia(the losing team)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Wait till next year




There's always next year bro!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

So, he fired or not??


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's always next year bro!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

Good deal, bbh1. Your paying your bet off. Your a good man.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> 2 Conference Titles in 14 years. The last being 9 years ago.  Name me another top 25 program that would keep a coach for 14 years with 2 titles and it has been almost 10 years since the last one.
> 
> What I think does not matter. What does matter is we are the only University that would keep a coach with this record.
> 
> Please name me the University and fan base as dumb as ours.



  Agree 100 percent.

Cmr is a good coach but not for a complete season.  He will always have his support of the fan base who likes winning 10 games on which 3 are cupcakes. Wait till next year.  Florida making changes and they killed us.  Tennessee improving and always have trouble with south Carolina.  Probably lose the toilet bowl this year because team will have no motivation.  Missouri representing the east 2 out of 3.  If the university and fans like that then I guess it will always be this way,  but next season the team will be closer to 5 wins rather than 10.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

I like Mark Richt, extend his contract and give him a bonus! 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

CMR seems to have an "at peace" look and demeanor lately. Maybe he's ready to call it a day?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's always next year bro!!!



You Tech boys should know!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> I like Mark Richt, extend his contract and give him a bonus!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



this.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2014)

Richt practices his Zen on the football field,during the game!!!It's like his body is there but his mind is  somewhere else!!!
That was one surenuff crappy called game by coach and his staff.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 30, 2014)

Wife said CMR needs a five hr energy drink after seeing his pressers.
She says it each time.
C'mon man!!!!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 30, 2014)

Georgia is really caught in a tough choice that most teams would be happy with. Ricth isnt going to give you the 12-0 season and a NC he is going to give you the 10-2, 9-3 years with consistence. Ole Miss while on a up swing has had 40 years of 5-7 type football with a few exceptions. Lots of pain and frustration, I'd trade those 40 years for consistent 8 to 10 win seasons. Dawg fans sooner or later will get what is constantly yelled for and then we'll see how that turns out, seems to me its a huge roll of the dice with potently way more down side and small chance of upside.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> CMR seems to have an "at peace" look and demeanor lately.



He's always "at peace" and that's his problem. He lacks the killer instinct. Saturdays are for killin'. Sundays are for atonement.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

CMR is not bigger than the university of Georgia. The program will not fall apart under new leadership. I personally don't feel any better about 9 wins than 6. Look at the teams you beat to make it to 6. Anybody can do that with the players we get at UGA.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> CMR is not bigger than the university of Georgia. The program will not fall apart under new leadership. I personally don't feel any better about 9 wins than 6. Look at the teams you beat to make it to 6. Anybody can do that with the players we get at UGA.



That is my only knock with Ricth, he does less with more. He has always coached top talent and lacks that creativity or what ever it is that some coaches at lesser schools have and do more with less. He still operates with Bobby Bowdens plan "line up superior talent and let the talent win the game for you"


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> That is my only knock with Ricth, he does less with more. He has always coached top talent and lacks that creativity or what ever it is that some coaches at lesser schools have and do more with less. He still operates with Bobby Bowdens plan "line up superior talent and let the talent win the game for you"



If CMR was are only chance at great players I would be begging him to stay.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 30, 2014)

Wealthy alumni contributors will determine CMR's future. (If he does not leave on his own). To date, he has been given a pass on his numerous failures largely due to his record against Tech.  Wealthy alumni contributors are mostly older dudes that don't like losing to Tech.  The seeds of his dismissal were sewn yesterday.  Forget about all the fumbles at the one yard line, the interception, the bad defense, and whatever, the loss yesterday will be viewed by these alumni as a CMR coaching blunder.  For all the fans wanting CMR gone, yesterday's loss is your silver lining.  Another loss to Tech and he will be gone.  I think they even put it in the head coaches contract.  It's called the " Jim Donnan" clause.


----------



## tcward (Dec 5, 2014)

Search You Tube " Adolph Hitler #1 Bulldog fan"


----------



## alphachief (Dec 5, 2014)

I know I give the dawg fans and CMR a hard way to go...heck, you deserve it for being so holier than thou.  But having said that, NC's are not easy to come by and we (FSU) has been very fortunate/lucky to win the ones we have.  I consider Bobby Bowden to be one of the greatest coaches of all time...and it took him 17...yes 17 years to win his first one at FSU.  Should he have won more...don't know about should have, but he sure could have if we hadn't lost a handful of games (mainly to UM) that we should have won.  UGA can cut him loose if they want at some point, but they won't find one any better than him.  Heck, if Jimbo left at some point, I'd be thrilled to have CMR back in Tally.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 5, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> He still operates with Bobby Bowdens plan "line up superior talent and let the talent win the game for you"



Yep, the game has nearly passed him by.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2014)

Hearing he is resigning


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hearing he is resigning



LoL...yeah right


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I'd be thrilled to have CMR back in Tally.





 GIFSoup


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...yeah right



Reported on espn.. Statement release at 4


----------



## alphachief (Dec 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> GIFSoup



Well...I might have overstated that to make a point!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2014)

Richt to accept a Pastor position at his local church. He will resign as HC and serve in a mentor role with the team Bobo will be named new HC. Watch ESPN at 4


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 5, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Richt to accept a Pastor position at his local church. He will resign as HC and serve in a mentor role with the team Bobo will be named new HC. Watch ESPN at 4



That's it.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 5, 2014)

When you went to grade screwl with Vince's son
(I did) maybe they should ALL be fired.

UGA pretty much sucks.
Only reason they are even on the map is Walker:
He / they won the championship in 80.

That's about it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 5, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> 2 Conference Titles in 14 years. The last being 9 years ago.  Name me another top 25 program that would keep a coach for 14 years with 2 titles and it has been almost 10 years since the last one.
> 
> What I think does not matter. What does matter is we are the only University that would keep a coach with this record.
> 
> Please name me the University and fan base as dumb as ours.



1) Every year since Georgia last won the SEC, the SEC  winner has been the eventual national champion.  It's tough to beat the best team in the country at their peak in any year and we just about did it two years ago.  A ball bounces differently in several years and we're there.

2)  IMO, it is just plain hysterical to blame a head coach for freshmen running backs fumbling the ball TWICE inside the 2 yard line.  

3)  Squib kick.  Why?  I have no idea.  That's on him.  I blame him for it.  It was a bad decision.  But I've never understood his kicking philosophy.

If somebody can tell me who you are realistically going to go get that will win an avg of 9-10 games every year for the next 15 years, I'm all ears.

Muschamp was a sure fire winner.  Everybody knew it.  Just sayin'.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 5, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Georgia is really caught in a tough choice that most teams would be happy with. Ricth isnt going to give you the 12-0 season and a NC he is going to give you the 10-2, 9-3 years with consistence. Ole Miss while on a up swing has had 40 years of 5-7 type football with a few exceptions. Lots of pain and frustration, I'd trade those 40 years for consistent 8 to 10 win seasons. Dawg fans sooner or later will get what is constantly yelled for and then we'll see how that turns out, seems to me its a huge roll of the dice with potently way more down side and small chance of upside.



^This!



Huntinfool said:


> 1) Every year since Georgia last won the SEC, the SEC  winner has been the eventual national champion.  It's tough to beat the best team in the country at their peak in any year and we just about did it two years ago.  A ball bounces differently in several years and we're there.
> 
> 2)  IMO, it is just plain hysterical to blame a head coach for freshmen running backs fumbling the ball TWICE inside the 2 yard line.
> 
> ...



^And this!



riprap said:


> CMR is not bigger than the university of Georgia. The program will not fall apart under new leadership. I personally don't feel any better about 9 wins than 6. Look at the teams you beat to make it to 6. Anybody can do that with the players we get at UGA.





riprap said:


> If CMR was are only chance at great players I would be begging him to stay.



Do you think UGA will still get the same players if CMR were not there?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2014)

DSGB said:


> ^This!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. I've been hammered on here for supporting Richt and still do. I think he's put together the best staff since he's been in Athens. He hires the D cord of the defending NC's.... That speaks volumes for who he is. He's not perfect and has made some bone head mistakes... The class Pruitt is putting together will be one of if the best class on the D side! That speaks for itself! Not sure how most UGA fans even thought this team would have had a better record with attrition and injuries anyway?!?!?! The only thing that worries about Pruitts D is stoping a power running team. But he's only had one year. Oh and Bobo is the man!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 6, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> CensoredThe only thing that worries about Pruitts D is stoping a power running team. But he's only had one year. Go Dawgs!



That is Pruitt's weakness. He didn't do very well against a power run game at FSU either. Y'all may have to get used to being #2 in the state.


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Do you think UGA will still get the same players if CMR were not there?



I don't know, but I've always heard the argument that Goff got great players and couldn't do anything with them.

 Just think if Tenn. and Florida were as bad then as they are now. We would be in Atlanta this weekend. To say that UGA cannot get the talent with CMR gone is saying he is bigger than the university.

Richt stepped in and won with Donnan's team. I think the next coach would be able to do the same, even if Bobo was the coach.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Huntinfool said:


> 1) Every year since Georgia last won the SEC, the SEC  winner has been the eventual national champion.  It's tough to beat the best team in the country at their peak in any year and we just about did it two years ago.  A ball bounces differently in several years and we're there.
> 
> 2)  IMO, it is just plain hysterical to blame a head coach for freshmen running backs fumbling the ball TWICE inside the 2 yard line.
> 
> ...



Bo Pelini is available.


----------



## dawg7478 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm always amazed at all the folks who want to keep him because he is a really nice guy and a dedicated Christian.  I know quite a few folks exactly like that-none make 3.5 million a year for those attributes.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

dawg7478 said:


> I'm always amazed at all the folks who want to keep him because he is a really nice guy and a dedicated Christian.  I know quite a few folks exactly like that-none make 3.5 million a year for those attributes.



But,,........next year



T


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

dawg7478 said:


> I'm always amazed at all the folks who want to keep him because he is a really nice guy and a dedicated Christian.  I know quite a few folks exactly like that-none make 3.5 million a year for those attributes.



Who said that?


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

It may not seem like it looking from the outside, but the program has taken a turn after Pruitt's hire.  If you were to tell me UGA would be 9-3 after losing nearly 10 defensive players because of Pruitts cleaning house and 2 career ending injuries, Losing Gurley for right at 1/2 the season because of the decision to sign those autographs and a knee injury, UGA being down to 2 RB's a couple of game because of injuries to Marshall, Michel, even Chubb for a game, and being down Mitchell, Rumph, Justin Scott-Wesley for most of the season, then anybody with a lick of sense should be happy.  Maybe some people who really don't know much about UGA with their roster and injury problems this year might call for Richt's job, but that is out of pure ignorance.  If UGA stays healthy next year and the freshman coming in make the impact they are expected to, then there is no excuse for UGA not winning the SEC East next year and then in 2016 playing for a NC.  If UGA can't do that, then Richt should be fired by 2017.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

If it werent for his idiotic pooched kick call I would probably be cheering for uga right now


T


----------



## DSGB (Dec 6, 2014)

Throwback said:


> If it werent for his idiotic pooched kick call I would probably be cheering for uga right now
> 
> 
> T



They were eliminated from the SECCG before that game even started.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2014)

DSGB said:


> They were eliminated from the SECCG before that game even started.



Oh yeah that's right.  Lol.   Thanks!


Fire mark rich!



T


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> It may not seem like it looking from the outside, but the program has taken a turn after Pruitt's hire.  If you were to tell me UGA would be 9-3 after losing nearly 10 defensive players because of Pruitts cleaning house and 2 career ending injuries, Losing Gurley for right at 1/2 the season because of the decision to sign those autographs and a knee injury, UGA being down to 2 RB's a couple of game because of injuries to Marshall, Michel, even Chubb for a game, and being down Mitchell, Rumph, Justin Scott-Wesley for most of the season, then anybody with a lick of sense should be happy.  Maybe some people who really don't know much about UGA with their roster and injury problems this year might call for Richt's job, but that is out of pure ignorance.  If UGA stays healthy next year and the freshman coming in make the impact they are expected to, then there is no excuse for UGA not winning the SEC East next year and then in 2016 playing for a NC.  If UGA can't do that, then Richt should be fired by 2017.



If Uga wins the east next year and plays for a nat champ the next..pm me and we can meet up I'll buy ya dinner at red lobster lol.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

UGA will NOT win a national championship under Mark Richt.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> If Uga wins the east next year and plays for a nat champ the next..pm me and we can meet up I'll buy ya dinner at red lobster lol.



I won't forget.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

or wherever ya choose if you don't like rl maybe big v haha!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> UGA will NOT win a national championship under Mark Richt.



Do you think a coach like Les Miles is truly a better coach than Richt?  Luck- a ball bounces for you or against you is all it takes to somehow magically make a coach better.  If Conley has just knocked that pass down instead of catching it and letting the clock run out, UGA could have won it all.  Was Richt the reason Gurley signed those autographs and then blew his knee out?  With Gurley, UGA probably doesn't lose to UF and would be playing Alabama right now with a good chance against them.  I could understand the calls for Richt's head if UGA had stayed completely healthy and suspension free this year, then lost 3 games, but to ignore what happened and blame things out of Richt's hand is asinine.  

The defense will be immensely better next year than they were last year under Grantham with a much deeper roster.  Trenton Thompson is the best UGA interior lineman prospect since Seymour and Stroud.  The pass rushers, if Floyd comes back, will be a couple of the best in the country next year with Lorenzo Carter.  On offense, Chubb, Michel, McKenzie, and Blazevich were true freshman and they will only get better.  That's why I'm thinking logically and not losing my head after one of the most attrition filled UGA season's ever.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 6, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> or wherever ya choose if you don't like rl maybe big v haha!



I like Big V.  Red Lobster is more expensive, though.    If UT wins the SEC east before UGA's next title, I'll buy you Big V, how's that?


----------



## riprap (Dec 6, 2014)

All this same stuff was said the first season with Grantham.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 6, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Do you think a coach like Les Miles is truly a better coach than Richt?  Luck- a ball bounces for you or against you is all it takes to somehow magically make a coach better.  If Conley has just knocked that pass down instead of catching it and letting the clock run out, UGA could have won it all.  Was Richt the reason Gurley signed those autographs and then blew his knee out?  With Gurley, UGA probably doesn't lose to UF and would be playing Alabama right now with a good chance against them.  I could understand the calls for Richt's head if UGA had stayed completely healthy and suspension free this year, then lost 3 games, but to ignore what happened and blame things out of Richt's hand is asinine.
> 
> The defense will be immensely better next year than they were last year under Grantham with a much deeper roster.  Trenton Thompson is the best UGA interior lineman prospect since Seymour and Stroud.  The pass rushers, if Floyd comes back, will be a couple of the best in the country next year with Lorenzo Carter.  On offense, Chubb, Michel, McKenzie, and Blazevich were true freshman and they will only get better.  That's why I'm thinking logically and not losing my head after one of the most attrition filled UGA season's ever.



Don't you get tired of making excuses for UGA's failures year after year under Richt? Injuries, defense, young, etc. These losses eventually have to land at the feet of the head coach. I'm not gonna say I want him fired, but I'm done making the same lame excuses year after year for losses to teams that we shouldn't be losing to.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I like Big V.  Red Lobster is more expensive, though.    If UT wins the SEC east before UGA's next title, I'll buy you Big V, how's that?



Heck yeah Ill take bigv! If we're talking bout sec east title you may be buying me that next year!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 6, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Do you think a coach like Les Miles is truly a better coach than Richt?  Luck- a ball bounces for you or against you is all it takes to somehow magically make a coach better.  If Conley has just knocked that pass down instead of catching it and letting the clock run out, UGA could have won it all.  Was Richt the reason Gurley signed those autographs and then blew his knee out?  With Gurley, UGA probably doesn't lose to UF and would be playing Alabama right now with a good chance against them.  I could understand the calls for Richt's head if UGA had stayed completely healthy and suspension free this year, then lost 3 games, but to ignore what happened and blame things out of Richt's hand is asinine.
> 
> The defense will be immensely better next year than they were last year under Grantham with a much deeper roster.  Trenton Thompson is the best UGA interior lineman prospect since Seymour and Stroud.  The pass rushers, if Floyd comes back, will be a couple of the best in the country next year with Lorenzo Carter.  On offense, Chubb, Michel, McKenzie, and Blazevich were true freshman and they will only get better.  That's why I'm thinking logically and not losing my head after one of the most attrition filled UGA season's ever.


The same excuses get made every year injuries/suspension/new coaching staff/new QB. When does it stop? Recruiting ranking mean nothing, look at Marlin Brown/Ray Drew/Caleb King, they were all big time recruits who didn't  amount to CLOSE to their hype. We said Grantham was a great coach and after he got "his players" his defense would be a great defense.  Every team has roadblocks, the coaching and motivation by the coaching staff is what wins those types of games. Don't We'll worry get'm next year!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't think richt develops the kids like he could. Ones like gurley and stafford were just that good. They come in all 5 star ranked and nothing comes of it. If tennessee doesn't do something with the last 2 rec classes and this one then butch jones can't do anything with his recruits so id say can him. Tennessee hasn't ha the athletes we have now in YEARS so I'm interested to see if the COACHING will take us to the next level.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 7, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't think richt develops the kids like he could. Ones like gurley and stafford were just that good. They come in all 5 star ranked and nothing comes of it. If tennessee doesn't do something with the last 2 rec classes and this one then butch jones can't do anything with his recruits so id say can him. Tennessee hasn't ha the athletes we have now in YEARS so I'm interested to see if the COACHING will take us to the next level.



This is were CMR is lacking IMO. He can't coach on a game to game basis. Look what they did to auburn. That was a championship caliber team. Same kids just a great game plan and they executed it. If CMR could do that every week they would compete as well as Bama


----------



## HuntDawg (Dec 7, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Do you think a coach like Les Miles is truly a better coach than Richt?  Luck- a ball bounces for you or against you is all it takes to somehow magically make a coach better.  If Conley has just knocked that pass down instead of catching it and letting the clock run out, UGA could have won it all.  Was Richt the reason Gurley signed those autographs and then blew his knee out?  With Gurley, UGA probably doesn't lose to UF and would be playing Alabama right now with a good chance against them.  I could understand the calls for Richt's head if UGA had stayed completely healthy and suspension free this year, then lost 3 games, but to ignore what happened and blame things out of Richt's hand is asinine.
> 
> The defense will be immensely better next year than they were last year under Grantham with a much deeper roster.  Trenton Thompson is the best UGA interior lineman prospect since Seymour and Stroud.  The pass rushers, if Floyd comes back, will be a couple of the best in the country next year with Lorenzo Carter.  On offense, Chubb, Michel, McKenzie, and Blazevich were true freshman and they will only get better.  That's why I'm thinking logically and not losing my head after one of the most attrition filled UGA season's ever.



We lost 3 games to teams with a total of 14 loses. 2 of those loses came to unranked teams with a total of 11 loses. 

How on earth is Richt not the problem? 14 years and 2 SEC titles.

One more thing. Ohio State won yesterday 59 to Zero with a third string QB who had never started a game against a top 15 opponent.

We would not beat a top 50 team with a first time starting 3 string QB, much less score 59.

I heard Kevin Butler talking last week. He kept asking who would we get to replace Richt. I thought to myself, dang Butler, you have been around the game all your life.

Heck, a dang former kicker could win 7 games every year at UGA with the weakness of the East the last several years.

Am I wrong?


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re:*

I have my doubts that Richt is anything more than a good coach with a good character and he tries to build good kids in hopes of eventually having those good teams.  He winning percentage is greater than other coaches in UGA history however.

My concern is that Richt is good but not great and no longer has the 'fire' to be great or to lead the staff to be great.  And that is why, though I would not fire him, I would not renew his contract in 2017  and give him two more years to win the big one.  That's it!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> I like Mark Richt, extend his contract and give him a bonus!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



i agree. long term deal with huge buyout.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> We lost 3 games to teams with a total of 14 loses. 2 of those loses came to unranked teams with a total of 11 loses.
> 
> How on earth is Richt not the problem? 14 years and 2 SEC titles.
> 
> ...



You're not wrong...but IMO UGA doesn't want to change. That's why most people say support the coach. Richt is a likeable guy and most likely has a lot of friends in high places. It would be a lot easier to can a guy who nobody likes, but produces the same results.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

formula1 said:


> I have my doubts that Richt is anything more than a good coach with a good character and he tries to build good kids in hopes of eventually having those good teams.  He winning percentage is greater than other coaches in UGA history however.
> 
> My concern is that Richt is good but not great and no longer has the 'fire' to be great or to lead the staff to be great.  And that is why, though I would not fire him, I would not renew his contract in 2017  and give him two more years to win the big one.  That's it!



I would actually be shocked if he stayed and wanted to coach past 2017.  I think he has earned the right to stay through the end of the contract.


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 8, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> 2 Conference Titles in 14 years. The last being 9 years ago.  Name me another top 25 program that would keep a coach for 14 years with 2 titles and it has been almost 10 years since the last one.
> 
> What I think does not matter. What does matter is we are the only University that would keep a coach with this record.
> 
> Please name me the University and fan base as dumb as ours.




See, here's proof of the problem right there in your own post.

You think UGA is a "top 25" program?  Really?

And even if it were, is this the standard fans should be happy with?

UGA has consistently underperformed with CMR at the helm... both on the field and off.  There is no denying this.  The facts speak for themselves.

What will the excuses be next year?

Why can Ohio State make it to the top-4 with a 3rd string QB yet UGA can't win a very, very weak SEC East?

UGA under CMR is weak and always unprepared and the coaching staff always looks like a ship of fools.  Heck, even the much-maligned CPJ and GT showed up UGA.


----------



## HighCotton (Dec 8, 2014)

riprap said:


> You're not wrong...but IMO UGA doesn't want to change. That's why most people say support the coach. Richt is a likeable guy and most likely has a lot of friends in high places. It would be a lot easier to can a guy who nobody likes, but produces the same results.



One of CMR's faults is his persistence in having a "pro-style" drop back passer type QB.  I think it's becoming more and more evident that this is not a winning formula at the college level.  CMR's job is to win college games, not prepare players for the pros.  I don't think UGA get's to the next level and consistently compete for the SEC and NC without changing the type of QB they recruit.  Show me what UGA has accomplished with the pro-style passing QB?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 8, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> See, here's proof of the problem right there in your own post.
> 
> You think UGA is a "top 25" program?  Really?
> 
> ...



So we underperformed 2 years ago under CMR when we took Alabama to the wire in what was the best college football game of the year?  Say what you want about excuses, but there is not a football coach in America that could have done any better with what transpired with our football team last year.  

Next year's reality (not excuse) will be that we lost 27 seniors, we are still rebuilding our defense and we won't have an established qb ready to take over the reigns.  Hopefully, our qb situation will get better over the offseason and we will have more talent on the defensive side of the ball.  I still think we did our qb's a disservice for not playing them more when we had opportunity.  

Most of your comments are outlandish and have no backing.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> One of CMR's faults is his persistence in having a "pro-style" drop back passer type QB.  I think it's becoming more and more evident that this is not a winning formula at the college level.  CMR's job is to win college games, not prepare players for the pros.  I don't think UGA get's to the next level and consistently compete for the SEC and NC without changing the type of QB they recruit.  Show me what UGA has accomplished with the pro-style passing QB?



Lot's of good stats.

When we come out with a good game plan and get a nice lead, most of the time it is lights out. When we need to come back or when we are in a close game we struggle. No adjustments. Look what happens when games are on the line. Poor decisions are made and our players are not prepared to win the game (SC and GT). Our fans blame it on defense when teams like Alabama and FSU are giving up a lot of points, but still winning games.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 8, 2014)

Coaches who have been on the job for more than 10 years (by winning %):

Urban Meyer .843
Bob Stoops .796
Nick Saban .757
Gary Patterson .744 (which doesn't count IMO....TCU played nobody for most of those years)
Mark Richt .738

There are 3 active coaches with long term track records who coach in a legitimate program and have higher winning percentages than CMR.

There is no argument to be made that his programs are worse recently either.  The last 4 years, his winning percentage is .736....less than 1% lower than his lifetime %.

He has not won a NC.  I wish he had.  I won't, personally, have Urban Meyer coach my team if I can help it.  That leaves me with two options that are proven to be better over the long haul in a legit program.

Great coaches are not hiding under every rock.  This one is pretty darn good.  Should his winning % be higher?  Yes, I believe it should.  We have had several teams that weren't ready to play at the beginning of the year and lost too many games that we had no business losing.  I still believe he is better than any available coach out there and am not in any hurry to be rid of him.

There are two reasons and only two that a head coach is available.  Either he sucked at his job or he's been very successful at a lesser program and is unproven in big boy football.  You cannot just buy a successful coach away anymore.  Schools will pay out the nose to keep a winner.  It's been proven time and time again.

Hire a coordinator you say?  Muschamp....that is reason enough.  We got lucky and picked the right coordinator when he came.  I'm not up for rolling the dice again on another coordinator.  The odds are against us.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 8, 2014)

Huntinfool said:


> Coaches who have been on the job for more than 10 years (by winning %):
> 
> Urban Meyer .843
> Bob Stoops .796
> ...



The problem for the Fire Richt crowd is they have no idea who that "better coach" is and no idea whether or not he will move to Athens.

Now if Nick Saban publicly expressed reservations about his neighborhood in Tuscaloosa......


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 8, 2014)

At the end of the day, coaches are responsible for what happens on the field and what hires they make.  Grantham was a bad hire and it set UGA back.  The inmates ran the asylum and Pruitt had to clean house and still is.  UGA lost to 3 teams they shouldn't have, but they also blew out 3 teams no one expected them to in Clemson, Missouri, and Auburn.  Shoot UGA was picked to get beat by Arkansas by all the talking heads.  The USC game was UGA's if not for the holding call and the grounding call that hit a USC lineman and it is ridiculous to think the UF and GT outcomes would not have been different with Gurley.  I guess if you want to fire Richt, you need to check the next coach's rectum to make sure he has a horseshoe stuck in there.  seriously though, when you look at the teams in the 4 team playoff, how many games did FSU win because the other team just made a late mistake, or Bama and their near loss to Arkansas, or Oregon vs Utah where the Utah player dropped the ball before the goal line and Oregon ran it back for a TD.


----------

